# Define Composer's Music with One Word



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mozart - Heroic
Chopin - Elegant
Beethoven - Mad
Bach - Scholarly 
Stravinsky - Intriguing
Mahler - Frightful
Debussy - Mysterious

There's a start, feel free to redo ones already mentioned with a different word, and of course, by all means, feel free to add unmentioned composers as well!

:tiphat:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Vivaldi - Pretty
Debussy - Sensuous
Wagner - Blather


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi- Genius.
Mozart- Mysterious
Beethoven - Intriguing
Schubert - Elegant.
Chopin - Elegant.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm actually going to assign "heroic" to Beethoven, not Mozart. Hope it's OK to use your word and apply it to my "lover!" :lol:

Beethoven - heroic
Mozart - graceful
Schubert - wistful
Debussy - dreamy
Bach - majestic
Schumann - neurotic
Chopin - melancholy
Brahms - nostalgic
Satie - atmospheric
Haydn - witty
Wagner - epic
Ravel - ironic
Vivaldi - energetic
Tchaikovsky - brooding
Mendelssohn - sentimental
Berlioz - melodramatic
Liszt - flamboyant


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> I'm actually going to assign "heroic" to Beethoven, not Mozart. Hope it's OK to use your word and apply it to my "lover!" :lol:
> 
> Beethoven - heroic
> Mozart - graceful
> ...


Perfectly fine!  :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Perfectly fine!  :tiphat:


I can definitely see how one can hear Beethoven as heroic, but I hear more desperation, a searching for truth and beauty, darkness and madness in Beethoven.

Mozart is just so proud, confident, happy, and optimistic which are qualities I would attribute to a hero, if that makes sense.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I do like your pairing of Haydn with witty very much though, Bettina! It feels appropriate to me. Where Haydn is more witty, Mozart is more charming to my ears.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I can definitely see how one can hear Beethoven as Heroic, but I hear more desperation, a searching for truth and beauty, darkness and madness in Beethoven.
> 
> Mozart is just so proud, confident, happy, optimistic which are qualities I would attribute to a hero, if that makes sense.


In my opinion, a hero has to fight in battles of some sort, and it seems to me that Mozart doesn't do much fighting. I consider Beethoven more heroic than Mozart because of his sense of struggle (usually followed by triumph).


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

It's hard to participate in because most composers aren't one sole thing, it depends on both the timeframe in their composing career and the format (SQ, Symp., Sonata, Ballet, etc) 

So for me to participate in this thread would require a really pedantic analysis of each composer I choose's various types of expressions via both the medium and point in their career :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> In my opinion, a hero has to fight in battles of some sort, and it seems to me that Mozart doesn't do much fighting. I consider Beethoven more heroic than Mozart because of his sense of struggle (usually followed by triumph).


Beethoven shows the battle throughout the majority of any particular work, and has a section of triumph in it. Mozart is triumphant throughout; Mozart is the victory of a hero conquering his battles and Beethoven is the battle with some showcase of the victory. !


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

ST4 said:


> It's hard to participate in because most composers aren't one sole thing, it depends on both the timeframe in their composing career and the format (SQ, Symp., Sonata, Ballet, etc)
> 
> So for me to participate in this thread would require a really pedantic analysis of each composer I choose's various types of expressions via both the medium and point in their career :tiphat:


You can state a word that represents your overall impression of a composer, or get as detailed as you like. I chose the former, as I'm sure other participants of this thread have done.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Haydn - Cutting

Cutting? Yes, cutting. Cutting edge! He also was known for cutting pigtails!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> You can state a word that represents your overall impression of a composer, or get as detailed as you like. I chose the former, as I'm sure other participants of this thread have done.


Yes, I think this is a useful exercise, because it encourages us to find the underlying similarities behind all the diverse works that each composer produced. It's interesting to think about the stylistic features that remained constant throughout a composer's career.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> Haydn - Cutting
> 
> Cutting? Yes, cutting. Cutting edge! He also was known for cutting pigtails!


Well done! That's the perfect word to sum up Haydn's innovative style and witty personality.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Well done! That's the perfect word to sum up Haydn's innovative style and witty personality.


Ok, try this one then.

Tchaikovsky (not Boris) - Explosive

He had explosive sounding music. Perhaps he had a somewhat explosive personal life. He also must have had explosive diarrhea when he died (_allegedly_).


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> Ok, try this one then.
> 
> Tchaikovsky (not Boris) - Explosive
> 
> He had explosive sounding music. Perhaps he had a somewhat explosive personal life. He also must have had explosive diarrhea when he died (_allegedly_).


Another great choice! Also, thanks for defending our right to post about "backdoor functions." :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

lol, I took a one day break from Mozart to listen to more "colorful" works because I was thinking I may perhaps enjoy music that is more like a painting than Mozart is.

I missed him so much, now I'm listening to PC#9 and it feels good.

Then this thread came about thinking that Mozart is colorful, but much more like a Michelangelo that shows images of heroic scenes and such.

But I'm still confused, because I tend to like the weirder painters like Picasso and Gough and I want my taste in art to line up across the board! 

OCD much?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I was hoping to get more of a reaction from my "Mahler - Frightful" choice. I thought that was an interesting choice for and adjective to describe his music!

Even when it's pure bliss, there is a sinister nature underlying it, I feel.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I was hoping to get more of a reaction from my "Mahler - Frightful" choice. I thought that was an interesting choice for and adjective to describe his music!
> 
> Even when it's pure bliss, there is a sinister nature underlying it, I feel.


I experience Mahler's music as pessimistic, not frightening. However, I'm in the minority on TC with my anti-Mahler attitude!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I was hoping to get more of a reaction from my "Mahler - Frightful" choice. I thought that was an interesting choice for and adjective to describe his music!
> 
> Even when it's pure bliss, there is a sinister nature underlying it, I feel.


Mahler - Dysfunctional

I don't think I have to explain this one! :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> I experience Mahler's music as pessimistic, not frightening. However, I'm in the minority on TC with my anti-Mahler attitude!


Being such a Mozart enthusiast as I am, perhaps the fact that Mahler is so pessimistic is what frightens me about it. Mozart is so optimistic!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'd use the adjective "dysfunctional" to describe atonal music, and I don't mean that negatively.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Let's cross borders and what not: (btw, participating is going against everything I believe in)

Bach - Cerebral 
Beethoven - Dramatic
Stravinsky - Spiritual 
Xenakis - Ecstatic/gregarious 
Brahms - Warm
Stockhausen - Kaleidoscopic
Messiaen - Ethereal 
Boccherini - Tranquil 
Machaut - Formidable 
Gesualdo - Dangerous (not an ironic pun either, the dissonance and frighting things in his work!)
Bartok - Ominous
Scriabin - Holy 
Varese - Congenial
Purcell - Amiable
Telemann - Wild
Cage - Arcane
Rameau - Electrifying
Penderecki - Hesitant (as a composer)
Kagel - Surreal
Christou - Aweinspiring 
Zorn - Manifold
Hildegard Von Bingen - Clairvoyant
Wolkenstein - Playful
Webern - Enlightened 
Haydn - Dexterous
Schoenberg - Paternal
Boulez - Exotic 
Mahler - Stirring
Ferneyhough - Emphatic
Sibelius - Pastoral
Janacek - Rigorous
Bruckner - Grand
Grisey - Hovering
Murail - Surreal
Byrd - Confounding
Lassus - Breath-taking 
Berlioz - Unexpected 
Wagner - Destined 
Glass - Mesmerizing
Lutoslawski - Accommodating 


Those are a few :tiphat:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

^Nice list. I understand that you might not believe in sweeping generalizations, but you did a great job encapsulating some important elements of each composer.

For me personally, this thread fits in with my beliefs perfectly - I'm a huge fan of using generalizations as a way of finding (or creating) unity in an otherwise chaotic world!


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bettina said:


> Schubert - wistful


I forgot him  I would say the same, Winterreise for instance isn't exactly "light listening" :lol:


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bettina said:


> ^Nice list. I understand that you might not believe in sweeping generalizations, but you did a great job encapsulating some important elements of each composer.
> 
> For me personally, this thread fits in with my beliefs perfectly - I'm a huge fan of using generalizations as a way of finding (or creating) unity in an otherwise chaotic world!


Yes, well every composer in that list has both light and really dark, heavy works, it's both sides of the human experience (as every composer has lived). But yeah, I stand by those generalizations as they are umm....generalizations but accurate IMO.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Interesting that people (as always) equate Beethoven with "heroic." If you add up Beethoven's "heroic" works, you'll probably be able to identify less than ten. That's out of 135 opus numbers!

Scott Burnham wrote an interesting book in this regard: "Beethoven Hero."

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-He...qid=1500009888&sr=1-1&keywords=beethoven+hero


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Interesting that people (as always) equate Beethoven with "heroic." If you add up Beethoven's "heroic" works, you'll probably be able to identify less than ten. That's out of 135 opus numbers!
> 
> Scott Burnham wrote an interesting book in this regard: "Beethoven Hero."
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-He...qid=1500009888&sr=1-1&keywords=beethoven+hero


That's why I pick dramatic (or even schizophrenic). He likes to push otherwise un-interesting ideas as far as he can (even in the far more withdrawn, personal late quartets!). He won't stay in one musical spot for long (like Stravinsky or Varese), so drama feels more apt. Surprising he didn't write more opera tbh.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Beethoven = p to *FFFF* in 5 seconds (Stravinsky much? :lol: )


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

KenOC said:


> *Interesting that people (as always) equate Beethoven with "heroic."* If you add up Beethoven's "heroic" works, you'll probably be able to identify less than ten. That's out of 135 opus numbers!
> 
> Scott Burnham wrote an interesting book in this regard: "Beethoven Hero."
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-He...qid=1500009888&sr=1-1&keywords=beethoven+hero


It's not just because of his musical style, it's also because he continued composing despite his deafness. His persistence in the face of adversity is a heroic trait, and it exerts an influence on how I (and many others) hear his musical style, even in his less overtly heroic works.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

ST4 said:


> It's hard to participate in because most composers aren't one sole thing, it depends on both the timeframe in their composing career and the format (SQ, Symp., Sonata, Ballet, etc)
> 
> So for me to participate in this thread would require a really pedantic analysis of each composer I choose's various types of expressions via both the medium and point in their career :tiphat:


Or you could spend very little time on it; that's what I did:

Bach - Supernatural.
Beethoven - Feisty.
Berlioz - High.
Brahms - Heavy.
Bruckner - Confused.
Chopin - Enticing.
de Cabezon - Magnificent.
Dvorak - Rustic.
Elgar - Staid.
Froberger - Introspective.
Handel - Entertaining.
Haydn - Consistent.
Mahler - Nature.
Mozart - Silky.
Schumann - Impetuous.
Tchaikovsky - Emotional.
Wagner - Lengthy.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ST4 said:


> Beethoven = p to *FFFF* in 5 seconds (Stravinsky much? :lol: )


I have to note that Beethoven never used quadruple forte, and triple forte only twice (to my memory). I believe these were in the finale of the 7th Symphony (near the end) and in the first movement of the 8th Symphony.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bettina said:


> It's not just because of his musical style, it's also because he continued composing despite his deafness. His persistence in the face of adversity is a heroic trait, and it exerts an influence on how I (and many others) hear his musical style, even in his less overtly heroic works.


Not bashing Beetsy but I would suggest stubborn before considering "heroic", from what I have heard of him even before deafness he was a really stubborn person, but he was also a very persistent person (hence becoming one of the most well appreciated composers along the way?)


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

ST4 said:


> Let's cross borders and what not: (btw, participating is going against everything I believe in)
> 
> Bach - Cerebral
> Beethoven - Dramatic
> ...


Good list! I like it, some composers I love and also some I've never heard of


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Sibelius-heroic
Nielsen-coastal
Schumann-energetic
Schubert-enlightening
Beethoven-noble
Dvorak-bucolic
Mozart-lucid
Haydn-optimistic
Martinu-anxious

first and quick shot at this 'task'

Elgar-Edwardian (not in a good way either!)
Walton-nervous
Finzi-nostalgic
Brahms-glowing
Myaskovsky-contemplative


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Copland, nostalgic

Prokofiev, sarcastic

Schubert, tedious

Bach, glorious

Beethoven, aggressive

Mozart, pseudo-simplistic

Haydn, extroverted

Brahms, melancholic

Ives, kalaidoscopic

Debussy, sensual

Ravel, delicate

Liszt, superficial

Paganini, pyrotechnical

Mahler apocalyptical


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

ST4 said:


> Wagner - Destined


This is awesome!!! You really understand Wagner, dear sir/lady! Destined... heck, yeah!! The process of history, the renewing of the myth, the inability to affect the future, the continuous _werden..._ You hit the jackpot.

I'll attempt with an unorthodox style.

Dvorak - river
Liszt - vision
Haydn - reason
Bach - gravity
Schubert - trajectory
Beethoven - penetration
Mahler - fractures
Bruckner - objects
Shostakovich - destruction
Brahms - therapy
Mozart - truth
Sibelius - solutions
Verdi - base-relief
Scriabin - fragrance
Schumann - mask


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

ST4 said:


> Beethoven = p to *FFFF* in 5 seconds


That made me think more of Tchaikovsky.  I remember even seeing a quintiple forte somewhere.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ockeghem - Puzzles.
Obrecht - Structures.
Satie - Puckish.
Feldman - Rotho.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Beethoven: protean
Delius: drifty
Bruckner: ponderous
Stravinsky: crippled
Hindemith: brittle
Schoenberg: deaf (that was a joke )


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Brahms--noble
Haydn--captivating
Beethoven--riveting
Debussy and Ravel--enchanting
Shostakovich--dark
Mahler--bittersweet
Tchaikovsky--forlorn
Mendelssohn--atmospheric
Bruckner--solemn
Dvorak--poetic
Schubert--singing
Borodin--colorful


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

A lot of these have been great. I'll try a few...

Scriabin - Heated 
Bach - Magisterial
Wagner - Assertive 
Beethoven - Conquering


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Obviously there are plenty of other words one could use to describe any of these composers, as they are not completely defined by a single emotion/concept. However, these seem pretty fitting to me:

(NOTE: If I "stole" one from someone, I apologize in advance! I did not read all of the replies!)

Beethoven - Revolutionary
Bach - Divine
Mozart - Miraculous
Brahms - Ambiguous
Shostakovich - Introspective
Schubert - Valedictory
Mahler - Dramatic
Wagner - Theatrical
Haydn - Mercurial
Tchaikovsky - Forlorn


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

MarkW said:


> Beethoven: protean
> Delius: drifty
> Bruckner: ponderous
> Stravinsky: crippled
> ...


Schoenberg: def!

I've been brushing up on my hip-hop slang.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

John Cage: four hundred thirty-three


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Here are some more:

Handel - triumphant
Cage - experimental
Puccini - heartbreaking
Stravinsky - wild
Rossini - dazzling
Couperin - dainty
Rachmaninoff - passionate
Dvořák - innocent
Rameau - sophisticated
Holst - bombastic
Mussorgsky - primitive
Scarlatti - vibrant
Borodin - picturesque
Bartók - earthy
Hummel - decorative
Alkan - eccentric
Rimsky-Korsakov - magical


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Xaltotun said:


> Beethoven - penetration
> k


Oh dear, Bettina may take this a different way, !


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Oh dear, Bettina may take this a different way, !


You know me too well!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Me - "Zestfullyclean"

(so I cheated, it's my thread!)


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Mozart ... sparkling.
Brahms ... sincere.
Hugo Wolf ... anguished.
Chopin ... exquisite.
Haydn ... refreshing.
Beethoven ... heroic.
Berlioz ... bombastic.
Scriabin ... mystical.
Mussorgsky ... earthy.
Rimsky-Korsakov ... exotic.
Respighi ... colorful.
John Cage ... playful.
Shostakovich ... sarcastic.
George Antheil ... industrial.
Stravinsky ... primordial.
Erik Satie ... vexing.
Debussy ... ethereal.
Ravel ... exacting.
Mahler ...metaphysical.
Bruckner ... devotional.
Schubert ... spiritual.
Wagner ... mythological. 
Bartok ... uncompromised.
Charles Ives ... democratic. 
Rachmaninoff ... melancholic.
Schumann ... genial.
Mendelssohn ... versatile.
Franz Liszt ... showy.
Bach ... glorifying.
Telemann ... enlivening.
Corelli ... graceful.
Vivaldi ... vivid.
Handel ... inspiring.
Tchaikovsky ... tragic.
Scarlatti ... inventive.
Boulez ... intellectual.
Schoenberg ... psychological.
:tiphat:


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> Erik Satie ... vexing.


Vexing? In what way?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi. Some listeners have referred to this work by Satie as vexing: https://youtu.be/bW2L6pvAQe0


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi. Some listeners might consider this work called "Vexations" by Satie as vexing:






Be sure to pack a box lunch if you plan on hearing the whole thing.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Larkenfield said:


> Hi. Some listeners have referred to this work by Satie as vexing: https://youtu.be/bW2L6pvAQe0


I love that piece (despite that it never ends) :tiphat:

btw, how could someone miss a Vexations pun?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

ST4 said:


> btw, how could someone miss a Vexations pun?


You're so right.

It can be quite vexing to miss a pun on Vexations. In fact, it takes the joy and pun out of it!

Signed irritably, Larkenfield


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Mozart - Clarity
Barber - Poignant
Mahler - Tragic
Copland - American
Beethoven - Elegant
Messiaen - Mystical
Prokofiev - Lyrical
Ferneyhough - Compicated
Xenakis - Mathematical
Rihm - Nomadic
Elgar - Stately
Hindemith - Open


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

This is starting to get a great comprehensive dictionary on composers. But someone should combine the entries. If one does it becomes much more telling. One generalization is lacking, two is better and three is best.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Chopin - Melancholy
Rachmaninoff - Love
Cage - Philosophical
John Adams - Timely
Puccini - Storyteller
Sibelius - Progressive
Debussy - Exotic
Ravel - Sensual
Schnittke - Depressed
Bach - Craft
Stravinsky - Changing
Gershwin - Melody
Poulenc - Playful


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> Xenakis - Mathematical


I know it's the typical cliche thing but seriously though, what does mathematical sound like? 

If anything, I'd be more inclined to say _Bach_ but to each their own.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Casebearer said:


> This is starting to get a great comprehensive dictionary on composers. But someone should combine the entries. If one does it becomes much more telling. One generalization is lacking, two is better and three is best.


Good idea, might make for a more or less biased way to get into the aesthetics of any given composer? :tiphat:


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Bettina said:


> Bartók - earthy


Brilliant! It makes sense in many ways and with his love of folk song


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - Emotional
Mozart - Elegant
Beethoven - Instrumental
Schubert - Tragic
Chopin - Romantic
Brahms - Autumnal
Wagner - Dramatic
Mahler - Sensational
Sibelius - Finnished
Cage - Misunderstood


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Brahms - Autumnal
> 
> Cage - Misunderstood


agree. I liked metaphor about Brahms


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

ST4 said:


> I know it's the typical cliche thing but seriously though, what does mathematical sound like?
> 
> If anything, I'd be more inclined to say _Bach_ but to each their own.


The OP said "define" not "describe", so, since Xenakis was a mathmetician, that's what I went with.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> The OP said "define" not "describe", so, since Xenakis was a mathmetician, that's what I went with.


He wasn't plainly a mathematician, he often gets called one, yes he used maths in his job as a architectural engineer (aka the relations between sizes and shapes to numbers and equations)

As a composer, it is largely an over-emphasized aspect of how he experimented with the arrangement and distribution of non-octave scales (in relation to musical shapes, hence architecture) but that's as far as I'll choose to speak about in this situation, this isn't that serious a discussion I sense :lol:


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Delius - aimless
Rachman'ff - muddy


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

ST4: I'd actually love to hear about it. Maybe a new thread?


----------



## mant (Apr 25, 2017)

Xaltotun said:


> This is awesome!!! You really understand Wagner, dear sir/lady! Destined... heck, yeah!! The process of history, the renewing of the myth, the inability to affect the future, the continuous _werden..._ You hit the jackpot.
> 
> I'll attempt with an unorthodox style.
> 
> ...


loved this unorthodox style! :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Bach - Emotional


Isn't the Baroque era anti emotional expression as a society? Though, I do feel immaculate when listening to Bach. It's very divine and spiritual, I'd say.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

That might explain why I don't like baroque in general, even the big names, but love Bach.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Isn't the Baroque era anti emotional expression as a society?


Uhm, no? Where did you get that impression? You might be thinking of the Classical era, and even that isn't totally true.

PS when thinking about something like The Art of Fugue the last thing I'd think is emotional, though I know many would disagree.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Chronochromie said:


> Uhm, no? Where did you get that impression? You might be thinking of the Classical era, and even that isn't totally true.
> 
> PS when thinking about something like The Art of Fugue the last thing I'd think is emotional, though I know many would disagree.


I feel like I read that on these boards at some point. But if it's not true, than excuse my error!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Ibert Playful
Elgar Constipated
RVW Honest
Tippett Open-hearted
Rachmaninov Wistful 
Medtner Nostalgic


----------

